# You asked for it.



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

9405 5036 9930 0171 3182 79


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

There goes another one......


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Going solo Derek? No Squid Bombing? Have the boys given up?


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Uh oh! The ninja is flying solo. Is this the end of the WSBS as we know it?


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Go Ninja, Go Ninja, Go!

‪Vanilla Ice Ninja Rap - Go Ninja, Go Ninja GO!‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

max gas said:


> The ninja is flying solo. Is this the end of the WSBS as we know it?


Holy melodramatic post Batman!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> No Squid Bombing?


Oh it's a squid bomb! 



max gas said:


> Uh oh! The ninja is flying solo. Is this the end of the WSBS as we know it?


I'm ridin' solo, I'm ridin' solo, I'm ridin' solo, I'm ridin' solo, solo...


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

:scared:


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Well, ninjas are known for being lone dark assassins... it's not surprising that he's gone solo...


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

_<psst. hey! over here! shhhhhhhhh...... 0310 3200 0000 5564 4825>_


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> _<psst. hey! over here! shhhhhhhhh...... 0310 3200 0000 5564 4825>_


Uh oh....we may have been a little premature in assuming the ninja was working alone on this one.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

max gas said:


> Uh oh....we may have been a little premature in assuming the ninja was working alone on this one.


Maybe, maybe not. I just thought this thread was long overdue for a little CONFUSION.

p


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Confusion - another well known ninja attack strategy!


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

this will not end well for someone.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't know what you guys are about to do, but you don't want a war on your hands. Make sure to pick a weakling to pick on.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

User Name said:


> I don't know what you guys are about to do, but you don't want a war on your hands. _*Make sure to pick a weakling to pick on.*_


Are you volunteering? :yo:


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Confusion - another well known ninja attack strategy!


I thought confusion was a Llama strategy, they seem confused all the time! :boink:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Mr_mich said:


> I thought confusion was a Llama strategy, they seem confused all the time! :boink:


Yes, but ours is feigned for purposes of strategy; theirs is the real deal! :biggrin:


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Are you volunteering? :yo:


Looks like he just got himself into a big pile of doodoo


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Shibby said:


> Looks like he just got himself into a big pile of doodoo


Well, there is THIS to consider: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-tobacco-bombs/294871-sorry.html

p


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Terry - glad to see a couple posts from you. Of course I don't think anyone has anything to worry about as far as DC's posted .... but it is nice to see your rhetoric gracing the pages again!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> Of course I don't think anyone has anything to worry about as far as DC's posted ....


Lol, so true...


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

whatever.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

A solo Squid? Lets hope there are no Sharks around..


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Oh it's a squid bomb!


I just realized this could be taken more than one way...

:nono:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

<- Secret Asian Man :spy:


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> <- Secret Asian Man :spy:


LMAO.

Funny thing is, that's what I always used to think the words to that song were. I was like... wtf is a secret Asian man?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

One of these days Derek is going to very quietly and ninjaly attack ProstateGeek...just to prove him wrong!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

nealw6971 said:


> wtf is a secret Asian man?


A ninja, obviously.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> One of these days Derek is going to very quietly and ninjaly attack ProstateGeek...just to prove him wrong!


:der:

That has never happened before*, and will never happen again*.

*statements not to be taken as fact. Ninjas also use deception as a tactic.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> One of these days Derek is going to very quietly and ninjaly attack ProstateGeek...just to prove him wrong!


You know... there's been a lot of prostate talk on the forums lately. Should we assume that ProstateGeek is to blame for all of this?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

nealw6971 said:


> You know... there's been a lot of prostate talk on the forums lately. Should we assume that ProstateGeek is to blame for all of this?


Be carefull Neal - if Terry sees this he'll lawyer up and poetry up all over you!!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> One of these days Derek is going to very quietly and ninjaly attack ProstateGeek...just to prove him wrong!


What? Again? http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/292956-squid-squid-action-sequel.html

Prove me wrong about what, exactly...? 



nealw6971 said:


> You know... there's been a lot of prostate talk on the forums lately. Should we assume that ProstateGeek is to blame for all of this?


You all know quite well that any reference to a man's anatomy can only have originated with Kipp. It's of some interest to him, we know not why...

:ss


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Be carefull Neal - if Terry sees this he'll lawyer up and poetry up all over you!!


Prostates and lawyers... I KNEW there was a correlation!


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

Well I heard a whistling noise yesterday as it flew over my area, so those East of the Rockies, best beware!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

nealw6971 said:


> You know... there's been a lot of prostate talk on the forums lately. Should we assume that ProstateGeek is to blame for all of this?


It sure is....he is a lawyer for dead people with pooper problems.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

nealw6971 said:


> Prostates and lawyers... I KNEW there was a correlation!


True, true.

I suppose lawyers are to prostates like writers are to arseholes...

No? :ss


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Wait. Was it writers or bankers? 

Kipp? You're the expert... :ss


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> True, true.
> 
> I suppose lawyers are to prostates like writers are to arseholes...
> 
> No? :ss


LOL. Yeah, I suppose so.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Derek, you have any idea what your package is doing in Portland?

Hmmmmmm?

eep:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

This better be going to castaweb in Portland, cause if this heads off to Lake Oswego tomorrow morning, you and I will have some business to take care of.

p


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ProbateGeek said:


> Derek, you have any idea what your package is doing in Portland?
> 
> Hmmmmmm?
> 
> eep:


Eh? Terry, you're :crazy:

(Who's in Castaweb?)


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> (Who's in Castaweb?)


Castaweb (Matt) is a fairly new puffer, in Portland. I think he may be bomb-worthy, but has left no targeting coordinates...
:ss


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

9405503699300171318279
Priority Mail®
Arrival at Unit
July 28, 2011, 3:14 am
*LAKE OSWEGO, OR 97035 *
Delivery Confirmation™

_[turncoat]_


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> 9405503699300171318279
> Priority Mail®
> Arrival at Unit
> July 28, 2011, 3:14 am
> ...


oooooooh, this could get ugly. (I love it!)


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ProbateGeek said:


> This better be going to castaweb in Portland, cause if this heads off to Lake Oswego tomorrow morning, you and I will have some business to take care of.


You and I? I've already taken care of any business _I_ have... :target:



ProbateGeek said:


> _[turncoat]_


Wouldn't be the first time.... 



primetime76 said:


> oooooooh, this could get ugly. (I love it!)


Could _get _ugly? Terry's _always _been ugly! :smoke:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

This is getting better by the minute.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> 9405503699300171318279
> Priority Mail®
> Arrival at Unit
> July 28, 2011, 3:14 am
> ...


Loving the infighting with the WSBS...you are now down from the 74th most powerful entity on Puff to the 102nd. Man, you guys will just never even be close enough to even SEE ZK at the top of the mountain...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

This thread is still going...??? :crash:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> Loving the infighting with the WSBS...you are now down from the 74th most powerful entity on Puff to the 102nd. Man, you guys will just never even be close enough to even SEE ZK at the top of the mountain...


That's big talk coming from a guy hiding behind his minions! eep:

Cause by my count, it's:

*WSBS 3, Kipp 0*

Therefore:

*WSBS*=:first: *Kipp*=:crutch:

Just saying'. But go 'head, keep talkin' that :blah: and letting your llamas do your dirty work for you. :thumb:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> This thread is still going...??? :crash:


Butt Crack Boy, of all people _you _should know that if there's one thing we're good at, it's keeping threads going way longer than necessary with our hilarious, if sometimes nonsensical shenanigans.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> That's big talk coming from a guy hiding behind his minions! eep:
> 
> Cause by my count, it's:
> 
> ...


MAYBE...just maybe, the WSBS isn't worth my time...I mean, being 102nd in the power rankings keeps you off the map. ZK and myself look for more deserving people to bomb...oh, and if you think that I have forgotten about the little care package that you guys sent...you are sadly mistaken.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Well, you have to admit, there are definitely benefits to staying off the radar. And intact mailbox being one of them.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> MAYBE...just maybe, the WSBS isn't worth my time...I mean, being 102nd in the power rankings keeps you off the map.


Yeah? Well what about all that time we were #74, huh? What about _that_?!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Bitch.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/295519-backstabbing-traditional-ninja-tactic.html#post3321177


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

ound: So good.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

.......


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> This thread is still going...??? :crash:


Duck.



primetime76 said:


> MAYBE...just maybe, the WSBS isn't worth my time...I mean, being 102nd in the power rankings keeps you off the map. ZK and myself look for more deserving people to bomb...oh, and if you think that I have forgotten about the little care package that you guys sent...you are sadly mistaken.


Duck. 


nealw6971 said:


> Well, you have to admit, there are definitely benefits to staying off the radar. And intact mailbox being one of them.


Duck. 


David_ESM said:


> ound: So good.


Goose...


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

If that means what i think it means... You best duck and cover!


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Duck.
> 
> Duck.
> 
> ...


I did not know that Ninjas played duck duck goose... damn. The things you learn on this forum! LOL.

Secret Asian Man my ass.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

You'd be amazed at what ninjas apparently do for a little fun...


----------

